# Name bereits verwendet, der whine thread...



## gebra (18. September 2009)

Also ich wollte mir Gee auf Thor holen, ist schon weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gings noch jemanden so - mit welchem Namen?


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

gebra schrieb:


> Also ich wollte mir Gee auf Thor holen, ist schon weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nö, aber ich kann mir denken, dass es hunderte depremierte Sakuras, Inue, Sasuke , Rikkus, Yunas, Rinoa, Death, Pain Shadow, Chaos, Legolas, Gandalf, Aragorn und was es sonst noch gibt geben wird.


----------



## Gen91 (18. September 2009)

Kizna, du hast Naruto vergessen^^.


----------



## pbast6 (18. September 2009)

Da fehlt mir noch Cloud^^


----------



## Krossfire (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nö, aber ich kann mir denken, dass es hunderte depremierte Sakuras, Inue, Sasuke , Rikkus, Yunas, Rinoa, Death, Pain Shadow, Chaos, Legolas, Gandalf, Aragorn und was es sonst noch gibt geben wird.



hehe nicht zu vergessen die ganzen Shadows .......

daher hab ich schon immer eine bestimmte Nation gewählt für Namen und die gehn zu 99% immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wie auch heute......


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Kizna, du hast Naruto vergessen^^.



Na Naruto ist ganz ok und der hat nicht soviele Fanboys wie die oben gennanten. Was Cloud angeht ... damm hast recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Na Naruto ist ganz ok und der hat nicht soviele Fanboys wie die oben gennanten. Was Cloud angeht ... damm hast recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sei dir da net so sicher...Naruto hat auch nen haufen Fanboys...warte auf die ganzen RUffys und Luffys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (18. September 2009)

Mir Wayne hatte nicht so hohe Ansprüche was die Namen angeht nur spezielle Wünsche und das hat auch geklappt also bin doch super zufrieden nachdem der abend so beschissen begann mit server nich on ^^


----------



## Bedzi (18. September 2009)

und natürlich Angeal^^

Edit:was meinerseits schon reserv.ist bzw.wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nö, aber ich kann mir denken, dass es hunderte depremierte Sakuras, Inue, Sasuke , Rikkus, Yunas, Rinoa, Death, Pain Shadow, Chaos, Legolas, Gandalf, Aragorn und was es sonst noch gibt geben wird.


Hmmm ich erkenne eindeutige Interessenslagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir sagen lediglich die Herr der Ringe Namen etwas.


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Bedzi schrieb:


> und natürlich Angeal^^
> 
> was meinerseits reserv.ist
> 
> ...



Angela hat doch viel mehr Stiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (18. September 2009)

(Alucard)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bedzi (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Angela hat doch viel mehr Stiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja für ein weiblichen char. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Varnamys schrieb:


> Hmmm ich erkenne eindeutige Interessenslagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die ersten drei sind Manga/Anime Namen. Die nächsten drei sind Final Fantasy Namen. Die darauf folgenden sind gern genomene Namen in mmos die auch gerne als Kindernamen abgestempelt werden und die letzten kennst du ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novane (18. September 2009)

also ich hab rein aus protest 3 namen reserviert(hab 2 acc da mein kumpel seine graka abgeschossen hat beim übertakten bin ich grade verwalter^^)
ich hab rinoa, gandalf, und skywalker^^
allein auis protest und ich werde diese namen niemals freigeben MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Bedzi (18. September 2009)

Angeal----Final Fantasy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (18. September 2009)

Wir haben uns Metatron, Viktor, Laura und Viktoria gesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte gerne statt Viktor den Namen Loki gehabt und statt Viktoria Skadi. Beide Namen "darf" man jedoch nicht haben.

Shit happens...

btw: wann erstellt man sich die Charaktere eigentlich am besten? Ich habe jetzt das erst beste Gesicht genommen und den Namen daruntergeklatscht ^^


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Also Aion ist das erste MMO in dem der Name "Skywalker" wirklich passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Misuma (18. September 2009)

Hat alles geklappt supper... 

imbbaa rooOOxxoor is noch frei auf thor  ;-)


----------



## Psymaty (18. September 2009)

Also ich meine Frau und mein Sohn haben die Namen die wir wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allen anderen die nicht die Namen bekommen haben den sie wollten möchte ich sagen lasst den Kopf nicht hängen sondern strengt ihn an, dann fällt euch bestimmt noch ein guter Name für euren Char ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nö, aber ich kann mir denken, dass es hunderte depremierte Sakuras, Inue, Sasuke , Rikkus, Yunas, Rinoa, Death, Pain Shadow, Chaos, Legolas, Gandalf, Aragorn und was es sonst noch gibt geben wird.




Wolltest du nicht Rikku haben?


----------



## Jerras (18. September 2009)

Ich hab meinen Char erstellt, dann hat mir ein Detail nicht gepasst -> Löschen
Hab in der Zeit die Details angepasst und wollte nach 6 Minuten den Charakter neuerstellen.

Was passiert? Schon verwendet. War aber nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Asmos Jägerin Crystaline von den Elyos tritt ab Sonntag in Aktion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selene ging leider nicht. Verdammt dabei wollte ich Kate Beckinsale nachbauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht Rikku haben?



Jup und er wäre auch noch frei gewesen, habe ihn allerdings einen aus meiner Legion gelassen. Reserviert sind nur die Namen Kizna und Pot für einen Freund.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

gebra schrieb:


> Also ich wollte mir Gee auf Thor holen, ist schon weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pain, Storm, Claire, Lin auf Thor alle vergeben :'(
anime chars wie:
ichigo
kurosaki
hinata
naruto
grimmjow
soifon
lucifer
nami
yoruichi <- o.0

vergeben :x


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

Seraph und Casshern sowie als weiblicher Name Raven, schon vergeben auf Votan ~~
Jetzt heißts neuen main-Namen ausdenken bzw. aus nem Film oder Serie stehlen hrhr


----------



## ensy (18. September 2009)

also ich habe meine namen bekommen die ich wollte hehe 

1: michael

2: ZAM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Ich hatte auch Glück, Norjena ist ja nicht so bekannt, gab es vorher nicht, aber Lusankya konnte ich auch noch resevieren. (Lusankya kommt in Star Wars vor, die Lusankya ist ein Supersternzerstörer, das Schwesterschiff von Vaders Executor, gebaut in den Werften von Kuat, wurde vom Imperator als geheimes Fluchtschiff auf Coruscant vergraben.)


----------



## Squizzel (18. September 2009)

ensy schrieb:


> also ich habe meine namen bekommen die ich wollte hehe
> 
> *1: michael*
> 
> ...



Cool!


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch Glück, Norjena ist ja nicht so bekannt, gab es vorher nicht, aber Lusankya konnte ich auch noch resevieren. (Lusankya kommt in Star Wars vor, die Lusankya ist ein Supersternzerstörer, das Schwesterschiff von Vaders Executor, gebaut in den Werften von Kuat, wurde vom Imperator als geheimes Fluchtschiff auf Coruscant vergraben.)




Du Nerd.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranai (18. September 2009)

Also ich hab meinen gekriegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer will schon freiwillig "Aranai" nehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Aranai schrieb:


> Also ich hab meinen gekriegt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (18. September 2009)

Wie vergräbt man ein fast 17,5km langes Raumschiff? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Aranai schrieb:


> Also ich hab meinen gekriegt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und was soll an dem Namen "schlimm" sein? Finde den recht normal.

@Sqiuzzel, tja, indem man ein großen Loch gräbt, und warscheinlich Millionen zufälliger Zuschauer "zufällig" beseitigt, damit es auch wirklich geheim bleibt? Wird reden hier von Star Wars, Coruscant wird dauernd von riesigen Baurobotern abgepflügt die Gebäude abreisen und hinten wieder neue rauskacken, da wird so ein Loch sicher auch möglich sein^^.  Übrigens ist die Lusankya 19Kilometer lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Ich hoffe derjenige der mir auf Thor Reaver geklaut hat ist ein Asmodier. Den hau ich im Abyss zu Klump. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (18. September 2009)

Votan Asmodier-Seite ist halt dicht für Erstellungen. Zu viele Asmodier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Wie vergräbt man ein fast 17,5km langes Raumschiff?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein 17,5km großes loch graben, raumschiff rein, zuschütten?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Votan Asmodier-Seite ist halt dicht für Erstellungen. Zu viele Asmodier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das gleiche bei thor auch


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ein 17,5km großes loch graben, raumschiff rein, zuschütten?



19Km, es sind 19Km 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Xelyna (18. September 2009)

Himmel Herrgott.. könnte ich endlich mal online kommen könnt ich mir auch was sichern .. gnaaaaaar


----------



## Varnamys (18. September 2009)

Mein angehender Legionskollege hat "Gabriel" auf Balder nicht bekommen.


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Himmel Herrgott.. könnte ich endlich mal online kommen könnt ich mir auch was sichern .. gnaaaaaar



Schon auf english und mit "Start erzwingen" versucht? So habe ich meine Namen auch gesichert, auf deutsch gehts leider, immernoch nicht.


----------



## Xelyna (18. September 2009)

Jap, leider schon alles mögliche versucht (;


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Himmel Herrgott.. könnte ich endlich mal online kommen könnt ich mir auch was sichern .. gnaaaaaar



Wo spielst du überhaupt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich meine Thor und Votan sind jetzt auf Asmo Seite voll.


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

Kurze Frage, wenn ich einen Char lösch kann ich ja nen neuen sofort erstellen oder?^^...mir is grad nen genialer Name eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Die Elyos hauen auf Thor eh alles weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (18. September 2009)

normal joa denke ich klaro warum nich


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (18. September 2009)

Ich konnte meinen Ranger auf Asmo-Votan erstellen.
Wollt damals eigentlich zu WoW Zeiten meine Priesterin nach der Hauptstadt/Schiff der Allianz aus Halo nennen.^^
High Charity
Durch ein Rechschreibfehler wurd
Hightcherity draus^^
Und jetzt heiß ich überall so^^.
Fands schade das ich net Hight Cherity nennen konnte....


----------



## Rayon (18. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, wenn ich einen Char lösch kann ich ja nen neuen sofort erstellen oder?^^...mir is grad nen genialer Name eingefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir hats statt 6 minuten 20 minuten gebraucht bis das mitm löschen abgeschlossen war... hoffnungslos überlastet ^^


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, wenn ich einen Char lösch kann ich ja nen neuen sofort erstellen oder?^^...mir is grad nen genialer Name eingefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sechs Minuten CD aber dann gehts ja.


----------



## Misuma (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich meine Thor und Votan sind jetzt auf Asmo Seite voll.



he kizna wie kommste darauf? bei mir steht in der server auswahl bevölkerung immer noch uaf niedrig bei allen servern.

mfg misu


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Ich konnte meine Rangerin auf Asmo-Votan erstellen.



*hust* Jägerin oder wenigstens Ranger, Rangerin geht garnicht, das englishe kennt normal kein feminin (höchstens "ine" wie zb bei "hero/ine"), ist sozusagen eine Frauenfeindliche Sprache^^.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> *hust* Jägerin oder wenigstens Ranger, Rangerin geht garnicht, das englishe kennt normal kein feminin (höchstens "ine" wie zb bei "hero/ine"), ist sozusagen eine Frauenfeindliche Sprache^^.




Du bist echt der hammer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuskorr (18. September 2009)

Alucard auf Votan!

Jetzt hab ich mich Cruentus genannt


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> he kizna wie kommste darauf? bei mir steht in der server auswahl bevölkerung immer noch uaf niedrig bei allen servern.
> 
> mfg misu



Geht um die Charerstellung. Es gibt zu viele Asmodier auf diesen Server und somit kann man dort nur noch Elyos erstellen.


----------



## Xelyna (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wo spielst du überhaupt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na bisher noch nirgends ^^


----------



## Misuma (18. September 2009)

hier nochn link fürn paar weibliche char namen falls jmd. sein lieblingsnamen nich mehr verwenden kann^^

sind paar gute dabei finde ich ..



http://www.1000and1.de/deutsch/info/namen/namen_w.htm


----------



## joekay (18. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> *hust* Jägerin oder wenigstens Ranger, Rangerin geht garnicht, das englishe kennt normal kein feminin (höchstens "ine" wie zb bei "hero/ine"), ist sozusagen eine Frauenfeindliche Sprache^^.



Nein, die Engländer und Amis sind nur nicht so deppert wie wir.


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

Juhu hat geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe jetzt einen gescheiten Name für meinen Main, nachdem die ersten beiden bereits weg waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

mein main :x
hab stimme: verführerisch 
aber beim anklicken hörts se sich abstoßend an Oo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Denkt mal an die armen Leute, die in 3 Monaten anfangen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Nein, die Engländer und Amis sind nur nicht so deppert wie wir.



Nein, deren Frauen sind einfach bedeppert weil sie sich waso bieten lassen!

Naja, lasst uns zum Thema zurrückkommen.


----------



## Interminator (18. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Schon auf english und mit "Start erzwingen" versucht? So habe ich meine Namen auch gesichert, auf deutsch gehts leider, immernoch nicht.


also ich hatte es auf deutsch und hab start erzwingen gemacht so hats geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich hab mir Megaya und noch nen krieger namens Noway gesichert^^


----------



## Varnamys (18. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nein, deren Frauen sind einfach bedeppert weil sie sich waso bieten lassen!
> 
> Naja, lasst uns zum Thema zurrückkommen.


Also ich bezeichne mich selbst auch durchaus mal mit der männlichen Form einer Bezeichnung. Seh da kein Problem drin, bin in sowas aber eh sehr schmerzfrei.

Tja, also ich hab jetzt Schiss, dass wenn ich meine Chars wieder lösche um sie fein auszuarbeiten mir jemand in der Zeit den Namen wegschnappt.
Zweifle stark dran, dass mir die 6 Minuten reichen werden.


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Varnamys schrieb:


> Also ich bezeichne mich selbst auch durchaus mal mit der männlichen Form einer Bezeichnung. Seh da kein Problem drin, bin in sowas aber eh sehr schmerzfrei.
> 
> Tja, also ich hab jetzt Schiss, dass wenn ich meine Chars wieder lösche um sie fein auszuarbeiten mir jemand in der Zeit den Namen wegschnappt.
> Zweifle stark dran, dass mir die 6 Minuten reichen werden.



Dann warte einfach bis morgen. So mache ich es zumindestes.


----------



## gebra (18. September 2009)

Varnamys schrieb:


> Tja, also ich hab jetzt Schiss, dass wenn ich meine Chars wieder lösche um sie fein auszuarbeiten mir jemand in der Zeit den Namen wegschnappt.
> Zweifle stark dran, dass mir die 6 Minuten reichen werden.




zwecks Risikominimerung:

Stell deinen Wecker auf 4 Uhr 30 !


----------



## Varnamys (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Dann warte einfach bis morgen. So mache ich es zumindestes.


Japp, hab auch schon überlegt nochmal gegen 4 aufzustehen und mich dran zu setzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (18. September 2009)

Ich hab meine Namen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist auch gut so... Wir wollen hier ja keine toten haben nicht wahr? *Böse Grins*


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

gebra schrieb:


> zwecks Riskiominimerung:
> 
> Stell deinen Wecker auf 4 Uhr 30 !



Spinnst du? Da kommen doch die ganzen Party Leute nach Hause und erstellen sich ihre Emo Vampiere.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

Varnamys schrieb:


> Also ich bezeichne mich selbst auch durchaus mal mit der männlichen Form einer Bezeichnung. Seh da kein Problem drin, bin in sowas aber eh sehr schmerzfrei.
> 
> Tja, also ich hab jetzt Schiss, dass wenn ich meine Chars wieder lösche um sie fein auszuarbeiten mir jemand in der Zeit den Namen wegschnappt.
> Zweifle stark dran, dass mir die 6 Minuten reichen werden.



dann üb den char solange zu erstellen bis es unter 6 min klappt ;>


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Ist sehr riskant, zumindest bei mir kommt noch der "eure Verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen" Käse. Man sollte also schnell beim erstellen sein^^.


----------



## Varnamys (18. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> dann üb den char solange zu erstellen bis es unter 6 min klappt ;>


Hab doch keinen Charplatz mehr frei, da ich direkt zwei Namen gesichert habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gebra (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Spinnst du? Da kommen doch die ganzen Party Leute nach Hause und erstellen sich ihre Emo Vampiere.



ja, aber die sind so besoffen, dass sie sich vertippen


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

Varnamys schrieb:


> Hab doch keinen Charplatz mehr frei, da ich direkt zwei Namen gesichert habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klick mal auf erstellen dann steht da du kannst zwar keinen mehr erstellen aber die charerstellung ausprobieren/genießen o0


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Also bei mir sind die Server inaktiv.


----------



## Xelyna (18. September 2009)

*sich weinend in die Ecke stell*


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Für sowas habe ich schon ordentlich in der Beta Hand angelegt. Danach einfach die Screenshots ausgedruckt und morgen werde ich die Parameter einfach richtig Einstellen. Kleiner Veränderungen wird es zwar geben, aber grob habe ich mieinen Char jetzt schon auf Papier


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

Probier aus bis es passt, dann mach per "Druck" nen Screenshot von der Einstellung. Starte Aion im Fentermodus und erstelle den Char. Dann dauerts garantiert unter 6min. (Bedenke aber du brauchst mind. 2 Screenshots allein fürs Xicht. Körper kann man auch "mal so eben" in Form bringen.

&#8364;: war ich wohl zu lahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RDE (18. September 2009)

Na echt geil.. Der Name den ich für meinen Kleriker nutzen wollte ist vergriffen. Ich frag mich wer noch auf die Idee kam seinen Char Sumomo zu nennen. <.<


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind die Server inaktiv.



Tatsache. Die scheinen wohl doch noch ein bisshen an den Servern rumschrauben zu müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Tatsache. Die scheinen wohl doch noch ein bisshen an den Servern rumschrauben zu müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wohl war, ist aber verständlich, ich bin froh das mein "Aufhänger" anscheinend wirklich am Gameguard lag, jetzt läufts endlich wieder, ohne alle 30Sekunden Standbild+Neustart (weil nix mehr ging).


----------



## Rashnuk (18. September 2009)

Satan / Luzifer / Lucifer / Devil geht ned :O naja diese namen sind einfach tradition in jedem spiel^^


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wohl war, ist aber verständlich, ich bin froh das mein "Aufhänger" anscheinend wirklich am Gameguard lag, jetzt läufts endlich wieder, ohne alle 30Sekunden Standbild+Neustart (weil nix mehr ging).



Ich bin froh über meine G15 die nicht mehr beim start von Aion einfriert und nur noch die Grundfunktionen zulässt. Ansonsten kann ich allen anderen Leuten nur Glück wünschen. Kann doch nicht sein, dass man so ein geniales Spiel in die Ecke schmeßen muss weil NC Probleme mit ihren Patchservern haben.


----------



## Apocalyptica (18. September 2009)

da komm ich von der arbeit nach hause um voller vorfreude meinen char zu erstellen und dann geht nix bei den servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Apocalyptica schrieb:


> da komm ich von der arbeit nach hause um voller vorfreude meinen char zu erstellen und dann geht nix bei den servern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"In order to fix the "You cannot run any more clients" error, servers will be brought down in 10 minutes for a quick restart"


----------



## Apocalyptica (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> "In order to fix the "You cannot run any more clients" error, servers will be brought down in 10 minutes for a quick restart"



hm nagut soviel zeit hab ich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

"Sumomo"^^ ...da fällt dir bestimmt schnell nen sogar noch besserer Name ein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
----
Ich kann ja mal meine "Veröffentlichen" welche ich per "Gedächniskarte" aufgeschrieben habe
Stehen alle zur freien Verfügung

Samuel, Asrael, Gabriel, Seraph, Shinigami, Shin, Shine, Korose, Koros, Kami, Azumi, Yufi, Todo, Tyr, Cyr, Turo, Igor, Ivan Jennissey, Siska, Nika, Nesse, Nadja, Akai, Ice, Frost, Nos, Nod, Sixa, Lynx, Telsa, Freya, Friia, Kedre, Sig, Stig, Reder, Gus, Geier, Wing, Sting, Bliskin, Core, Seth, Trooper, Tropea, Faist, Peek, Goose, Facktor, Faktor, Fuktor, Ein, Zwei, Drei

Gerade die ersten sind allerdings schon auf allen Servern belegt... ohhh Wunder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja, die meisten sind "lol", deswegen auch bei mir durchgefallen
vielleicht kann ich ja trotzdem jemand inspirieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (18. September 2009)

Muahahahaha!! MUAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHAHAHAHAH XD
alle beiden namen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man sieht sich auf Votan *gg*


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

Sehe ich dein Name Rot oder in weißer Schrift?^^
Me Elyos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gebra (19. September 2009)

Gibts das, dass die Masse Asmodier erstellt ?
Zeigen nämlich alle EU Server an dass Asmodier zur Zeit nicht mehr geht.


----------



## RogueS (19. September 2009)

Ja, die meisten erstellen Asmos, da die viel kewler aussehen und die "guten" spielen ja eh nur die Kinder und die die nix draufhaben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (19. September 2009)

Prima, dann brauch ich mich ja gar nicht mehr anzustrengen endlich mal in die Charerstellung zu kommen wenn ich ich nix erstelln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (19. September 2009)

So ists richtig, immer positiv sehen. 
Ich hoffe blos du hast keinen zu "einfallslosen" Namen wie Neo, Hitman oder Maria, Mohammed, denn die dürften bereits weg sein


----------



## Xelyna (19. September 2009)

Ich hab immer einfallsreiche Namen! ^.^


----------



## Daymon (19. September 2009)

gebra schrieb:


> Gibts das, dass die Masse Asmodier erstellt ?
> Zeigen nämlich alle EU Server an dass Asmodier zur Zeit nicht mehr geht.



JO WEIL DIE SINT FIEHL KUHLA ALS DIE TOFEN WEISSEN ENKEL: ICH SCHPIEL ACUH ASMOTIER!!!1

Ne, ernsthaft, hat wirklich wer etwas anderes erwartet? *schulterzuck*
MMOS - Ein wahrer Schatz an wissenswerten Verhaltensweisen für angehende Psychologen.


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

tut mir ein gefallen und macht euch nicht solche assinamen wie se teilwese in wow rumlaufen oder noch schlimmer wie in runes of magic .. hab keine lust das mir ne angelamerkel übern weg läuft ...
also nix mit dark,Night,shadow,killer  oder sonstige kiddyscheiße..

danke der meister hat gesprochen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carangil (19. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> tut mir ein gefallen und macht euch nicht solche assinamen wie se teilwese in wow rumlaufen oder noch schlimmer wie in runes of magic .. hab keine lust das mir ne angelamerkel übern weg läuft ...



ah ... gute Idee für nen Namen ... und mit dem Gesichtseditor krieg ich das doch bestimmt hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht ernst nehmen).


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Carangil schrieb:


> ah ... gute Idee für nen Namen ... und mit dem Gesichtseditor krieg ich das doch bestimmt hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jaja stille wasser sind tief^^
ich weiß zwar jetzt schon das mir mit garantie viel dumme namen übern weg laufen aber es gibt ebend viele menschen ohne fantasy..


----------



## Oglokk (19. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Angela hat doch viel mehr Stiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ich wusste schon immer das Angela nen Stiel hat es gibt doch einen Bundeskanzler ^^


----------



## laguun (19. September 2009)

ich finde es nur schade das man keine umlaute oder so nehmen darf wie ó í á é oder so.sonst hätte ich meinen wunschnamen bekommen^^ aber andererseits rennen dann keine Légólás rum^^


----------



## Oglokk (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> Pain, Storm, Claire, Lin auf Thor alle vergeben :'(
> anime chars wie:
> ichigo
> kurosaki
> ...





Du musst wie einen über dir ganz erwachsene namen nehmen wie Pot oder Weed ^^ Omg.


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. September 2009)

Phu Konnte meine namen Saven :]
Hatte erst Luzifer probiert aber ging net mehr
Nun hab ich Batman und nen namen für nen kumpel Xerius


----------



## laguun (19. September 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Nun hab ich Batman



omg was für ein einfallsreicher name....hmm naja


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. September 2009)

Jaa danke :]


----------



## Ghostie (19. September 2009)

mein Beileid an euch ! Hatte Glück mit Chucknorris als Bankchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (19. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Sehe ich dein Name Rot oder in weißer Schrift?^^
> Me Elyos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt erst gelesen ^^
Nein, du siehst mich in gar keiner Schrift... das einzige, was du sehen wirst, sind meinen pechschwarzen Flügel, wenn ich gemütlich davonziehe, nachdem ich dich ausm hide heraus niedergemetzelt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 chop chop *gg*


----------



## spacetheace (19. September 2009)

jo wie immer alles ohne probleme geklappt gerstern abend um 21:45 hatte ich meine beiden chars erstellt zum glück da jetzt keinen asmodier auf unseren Server gerade gehn ^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Du musst wie einen über dir ganz erwachsene namen nehmen wie Pot oder Weed ^^ Omg.



Shadowkiller, ELitekiller, Killercommand ...
das sind erwachsene namen !!


----------



## IMBAsuna (19. September 2009)

du hast shadowroxxor und inurface vergessen


----------



## Ratatui (19. September 2009)

was haltet ihr von dem namen "schlitzer"? kumpel von mir, will den heut noch holen -.-

achja... Kitiara is save 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (19. September 2009)

Habe zum Glück meinen namen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. September 2009)

Rinoa konnt ihr mich sichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rikku leider schon weg


----------



## Aschilles (19. September 2009)

Doris und Phoenix auf Votan... welcher Säg war da schneller? *grins*


----------



## Gumja (19. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> (Alucard)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Mit Kopf auf Tisch knall*


----------



## Berserkius (19. September 2009)

Konnte mir meine 2 Namen sichern | Ebipax & Magnobacterias | hätte noch andere aussergewöhnliche Namen.


----------



## robsenq (19. September 2009)

<whine> da war wohl ein vollhorst ausm buffed forum sehr unkreativ und hat den nick aus meiner sig geklaut </whine>
So musste ich aus Ryoku = Rioku auf Votan machen. <flame> Ich wünsche den der sich auf Votan Ryoku genommen hat alles schlechte und er möge keine Legion finden und erfolglos iwo rumtrödeln. </flame>


----------



## Rubinweapon (19. September 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Konnte mir meine 2 Namen sichern | Ebipax & Magnobacterias | hätte noch andere aussergewöhnliche Namen.



das zweite klingt irgendwie nach schweinepest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry^^


----------



## Stancer (19. September 2009)

Mhhh der Thread sieht eher nach "Die dümmsten Charakter-Namen die es gibt" aus als nach "Hilfe, mein Name ist vergeben"


----------



## Kizna (19. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Rinoa konnt ihr mich sichern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weis nicht ob ich das schonmal gefragt habe, aber wo spielst du? 

Zu Pot ... he ist nicht mein Name sondern der eines Freundes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Rubinweapon schrieb:


> das zweite klingt irgendwie nach schweinepest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gibt mans im google ein kommt man aufs buffed forum ö.ö


----------



## Ennia (19. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> *hust* Jägerin oder wenigstens Ranger, Rangerin geht garnicht, das englishe kennt normal kein feminin (höchstens "ine" wie zb bei "hero/ine"), ist sozusagen eine Frauenfeindliche Sprache^^.




naja, Heldin/Heroine ist wohl eher aus dem Lateinischen... aber ich weiß was du meinst ^^


----------



## Berserkius (19. September 2009)

@Rubin hätte noch diese Namen anzubieten: @Edit ................


----------



## Rubinweapon (19. September 2009)

sehr einfallsreich tikif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 respekt..aber der einen name klingt echt nach Bakterien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ensy (19. September 2009)

ich bin mal gespannt ob sich zam von buffed bei mir meldet ob er seinen charknamen haben kann den diesen habe ich mir gesichert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (19. September 2009)

Mein Hexer ist ja auch ein Bakterie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles zudoten wat geht


----------



## Ssu (19. September 2009)

Die Namen die ich haben wollte waren zum Glueck noch nicht besetzt.. ^^


----------



## cyberraider (19. September 2009)

Habe meinen Namen zwar bekommen, aber nicht in der schreibweise wie ich ihn wollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, mit ae anstatt von ä kann ich leben.


----------



## Summitmoon (19. September 2009)

ich wollt mich nur vergewissern ob Ichigo weg is auf thor und wurde bestätigt hab aber noch andere namen gehabt^^ so heisst mein Main jetzt kyuri(koreanischer mädchenname ,auf japanisch gurke) und mein zweiter ist Summit

Am sonntag kommt eventuell noch LordZwiebel dazu die eingefleischten Final Fantasy Spieler unter uns kennen diesen namen sicher^^


----------



## kekei (19. September 2009)

jawohl Pornoralle und Hardcora gingen noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein nein... wurde zu Kizaru (lucky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und Felista (spontane Idee)


----------



## -Turel- (19. September 2009)

Hurra (alho welle start) ich habe meinen lielingsnamen :Turel 
mein twink Darley ist auch dabei 
wir sehn uns morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RDE (19. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> "Sumomo"^^ ...da fällt dir bestimmt schnell nen sogar noch besserer Name ein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da fallen jedem gleich 100 bessere Namen ein, daher bin ich auch verwundert dass ausgerechnet DIESER Name bereits 10 Minuten nachdem die Server an waren vergriffen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (19. September 2009)

Ich habs so derbe verkackt -.-

Bin Gestern besoffen nach Hause gekommen und hab mirn Char mit dem Namen Neneko erstellt... heute wach ich auf, stell fest das der Char nicht so wirklich meinen Vorstellungen entsprach was das Aussehen betrifft... also gelöscht, ne viertelstunde in dem Editor rumgefuttelt und nu ZACK Name weg... ich könnt heulen -.-


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Ich habs so derbe verkackt -.-
> 
> Bin Gestern besoffen nach Hause gekommen und hab mirn Char mit dem Namen Neneko erstellt... heute wach ich auf, stell fest das der Char nicht so wirklich meinen Vorstellungen entsprach was das Aussehen betrifft... also gelöscht, ne viertelstunde in dem Editor rumgefuttelt und nu ZACK Name weg... ich könnt heulen -.-



zwei schritte vorraus denken is besser als einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (19. September 2009)

Ich hab meinen Namen Darkshadowkiller auch nicht bekommen. *schlucjs*

Da kam ein GM vorbei und hat sich an die Stirn getippt „Wer will schon dunkle Schatten killen“ ?
Werd ich meinen Char dann doch auf Legolas nennen, so einen Namen hat wenigstens niemand


----------



## Healor (19. September 2009)

Nenn dich doch Bämoider, Pwner, Bloodshadowrougeimbastyle, Dämätschgo, Crazykraut, Shadowstep, Ikillyu oder Firstkill

Damit wirst du zum liebling des Servers, gesprächsthema Nr. 1 und die Legionen reissen sich um deine Fachkompetenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Nenn dich doch Bämoider, Pwner, Bloodshadowrougeimbastyle, Dämätschgo, Crazykraut, Shadowstep, Ikillyu oder Firstkill
> 
> Damit wirst du zum liebling des Servers, gesprächsthema Nr. 1 und die Legionen reissen sich um deine Fachkompetenz
> 
> ...



deswegen heis ich Darkshadowimbaroxxorbloodypwnersourcererstyle


----------



## Feuerwirbel (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> Killercommand ...
> das sind erwachsene namen !!



Dn muss ich später unbedingt mal suchen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syniera (19. September 2009)

Hab´meine Lachesis und Atropos nicht nutzen dürfen, angeblich Bestandteile drin, die nicht erlaubt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden mit meinen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> deswegen heis ich Darkshadowimbaroxxorbloodypwnersourcererstyle



leicht zu merken is er auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> leicht zu merken is er auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg ders wirklich leicht zu merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (19. September 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Nenn dich doch Bämoider, Pwner, Bloodshadowrougeimbastyle, Dämätschgo, Crazykraut, Shadowstep, Ikillyu oder Firstkill
> 
> Damit wirst du zum liebling des Servers, gesprächsthema Nr. 1 und die Legionen reissen sich um deine Fachkompetenz
> 
> ...


Das klingt alles sehr intelligent und ausgefallen

Am liebsten hätte ich mich ja Muhviehstar genannt, nur leider gibt’s in Aion keine Tauren


----------



## Aldaria (19. September 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Am liebsten hätte ich mich ja Muhviehstar genannt, nur leider gibt’s in Aion keine Tauren



Oder Glurak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

nennt euch doch markessvonhinten


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

wie wäre es mit
Lassmiranda

oder Densiwilja

oder oder Hulk :x


----------



## Aldaria (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit
> Lassmiranda
> 
> oder Densiwilja
> ...



Ich wäre für Boris, das klingt so furchteinflössend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (19. September 2009)

Erst heute mittag erstellt und alles bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe Sig


----------



## travisbarker (19. September 2009)

Ich hab nur einen Namen (Ryomou) saven können, Ayumi und Azumi waren schon weg auf Votan*grml*


----------



## evergrace (19. September 2009)

aus Cloud wurde Clout bei mir^^


----------



## Sin (19. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> aus Cloud wurde Clout bei mir^^



autsch!


----------



## Draklur (19. September 2009)

ohohoh mich am kopf fass was für namen  manche haben *lach*


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> aus Cloud wurde Clout bei mir^^



*
*Clout war eine Popgruppe aus Südafrika. Sie wurde 1977 gegründet. Bekannt wurde sie durch den Song Substitute, mit dem sie in den meisten europäischen Ländern einen Top-10-Erfolg landete und in Deutschland sogar Platz 1 erreichte.

überstetzt heißts: gewicht

oder nomen: schlag, ohrfeige, kopfnuss
verb: hauen, schlagen

:x


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. September 2009)

HeihachiMishima !
Den kann ich mir hoffentlich noch sichern!

EDIT.: FAIL, hab mir Thixo gesichert.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> HeihachiMishima !
> Den kann ich mir hoffentlich noch sichern!



sag mir den server und ich teste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> sag mir den server und ich teste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



No Way,Boy!


----------



## Blutbeton (19. September 2009)

Sweet habe mir Rosettenschmarette gesichert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evergrace (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> *
> *Clout war eine Popgruppe aus Südafrika. Sie wurde 1977 gegründet. Bekannt wurde sie durch den Song Substitute, mit dem sie in den meisten europäischen Ländern einen Top-10-Erfolg landete und in Deutschland sogar Platz 1 erreichte.
> 
> überstetzt heißts: gewicht
> ...


na dann immerhin besser als wie
Cloud = wolke ^^
aber einen namen sollte man ja nicht direkt übersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (19. September 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> HeihachiMishima !
> Den kann ich mir hoffentlich noch sichern!
> 
> EDIT.: FAIL, hab mir Thixo gesichert.



War Tixo auch schon belegt?^^


----------



## jeef (19. September 2009)

Meine Namen sind immer frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in egal welchem Game bis jetzt und
das reicht auch ^^

btw. wird genug "Killer" "Imba" Kiddie nicks geben und einfach nur bescheuerte ^^


----------



## Emmure (19. September 2009)

brauchte nur einen namen und auf twinks kann ich mal locker verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Ist Sephiroth schon vergeben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ist Sephiroth schon vergeben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne und Legolas auch noch nicht


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> ne und Legolas auch noch nicht



Verdammt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (19. September 2009)

Legolas wollte ich mir doch sichern weil Darkshadowkiller nicht mehr zu haben war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teiby (19. September 2009)

Wollte erst Venefica nehmen. Aber dann fand ich den Namen nicht so gut.
Dann Sarah --> schon vergeben -.-
Larissa ---> schon vergeben -.-
Nina ---> Darf man nicht nehmen -.-
Mina ---> schon vergeben -.-
Laura ---> schon vergeben -.-
Lula ---> schon vergeben -.-

Übrig blieben: Lulu und Vera. Jetzt heißt meine Magierin Vera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

wieso darf man nina nihc nehmen? :x


----------



## Bahlti (19. September 2009)

Teiby schrieb:


> Wollte erst Venefica nehmen. Aber dann fand ich den Namen nicht so gut.
> Dann Sarah --> schon vergeben -.-
> Larissa ---> schon vergeben -.-
> Nina ---> Darf man nicht nehmen -.-
> ...



Warum machste nur so reale Namen, ist doch langweilig.

Und wenn mein Name schon vergeben gewesen wäre hätte ich auf 10 seks nen neuen gehabt. Find das nicht schwer sich so nen Namen zu erfinden^^


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Warum machste nur so reale Namen, ist doch langweilig.
> 
> Und wenn mein Name schon vergeben gewesen wäre hätte ich auf 10 seks nen neuen gehabt. Find das nicht schwer sich so nen Namen zu erfinden^^



O.o, ich bin rein und hab sofort meinen namen den ich wollte gemacht, egal wie der Char aussah, dann char gelöscht 6 minuten zeit neuen char zu machen bevor name freigegebn wird
^^
so einfach


----------



## ensy (19. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Warum machste nur so reale Namen, ist doch langweilig.
> 
> Und wenn mein Name schon vergeben gewesen wäre hätte ich auf 10 seks nen neuen gehabt. Find das nicht schwer sich so nen Namen zu erfinden^^




wieso langweillig??? solche reale namen ist noch immerhin besser als xindurus oder so ein dreck.... ich habe meinen main chark als michael genannt und der gute grund dazu ist einfach das ich mich selber angesprochen fühle wen jemand mich in chat anschreibt oder in ts werden die fantasienamen einfach falsch ausgesprochen... solche reale namen kennt jeder und jeder weiss wie die ausgesprochen werden...


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

ensy schrieb:


> wieso langweillig??? solche reale namen ist noch immerhin besser als xindurus oder so ein dreck.... ich habe meinen main chark als michael genannt und der gute grund dazu ist einfach das ich mich selber angesprochen fühle wen jemand mich in chat anschreibt oder in ts werden die fantasienamen einfach falsch ausgesprochen... solche reale namen kennt jeder und jeder weiss wie die ausgesprochen werden...



xD, ich heise Muhammed, soll ich mein Char Muhammed nennen?????
deswegen Skyler FTW, wenn wer falsch ausspricht gibts aufs maul!!!!
(kann man schwer falsch aussprechen)


----------



## Bahlti (19. September 2009)

ensy schrieb:


> wieso langweillig??? solche reale namen ist noch immerhin besser als xindurus oder so ein dreck.... ich habe meinen main chark als michael genannt und der gute grund dazu ist einfach das ich mich selber angesprochen fühle wen jemand mich in chat anschreibt oder in ts werden die fantasienamen einfach falsch ausgesprochen... solche reale namen kennt jeder und jeder weiss wie die ausgesprochen werden...



Aso, dann haste den Char auch so gemacht, dass er wie du aussieht? Es ist ein Fantasy-MMO, das heisst für mich: Ich will wer anderes sein, nicht ich in nem andrem Universum/Dimension. Ich für meinen Teil sehe das so.

Ausserdem wenn du in ner Legion unterwegs bist, werden sowieso RL-Namen ausgetauscht.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> xD, ich heise Muhammed, soll ich mein Char Muhammed nennen?????
> deswegen Skyler FTW, wenn wer falsch ausspricht gibts aufs maul!!!!
> (kann man schwer falsch aussprechen)



ich heiße Seryoga :x

aber der name passt da sowas von nich rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> ich heiße Seryoga :x
> 
> aber der name passt da sowas von nich rein
> 
> ...



Krass Seryoga, noch nie gehört, welche Herkunft??
Aber das würd i-wie zu nen MMO Passen finde ich^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Krass Seryoga, noch nie gehört, welche Herkunft??
> Aber das würd i-wie zu nen MMO Passen finde ich^^



CCCP wirst du auch nich hören da der name in deutschland Sehr Gay heißt ....


----------



## ensy (20. September 2009)

hey ich habe in wow schon alles erlebt normal liesst sich raumio oder ensy ganz leicht und lässt sich auch so leicht aussprechen aber die ganzen random vollpfosten haben es trotzdem geschafft falsch auszusprechen aber wow ist ja eine welt für sich da laufen menschen rum die verwenden englische begriffe wo keinen plan haben was es auf englisch wirklich heisst.... auch habe ich in keiner mmo erlebt das jemand meinen namen falsch ausgesprochen hat AUSSER bei wow nach 5 jahten verliert wow einen alten hasen und aion bekommt treuen kunden dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Krass Seryoga, noch nie gehört, welche Herkunft??
> Aber das würd i-wie zu nen MMO Passen finde ich^^



seryoga heißt hier in deutschland sergei..aber ich glaube zu wissen, dass sergei auch in russland sergei heißt und seryoga kein richtiger name ist, sondern nur eine ableitung, so ne art spitzname..sowie sascha=sanja

aber ich kann schon verstehen warum man lieber seryoga heißen würde als "sehr gay" xD

achja..MIMIMI "Ren" vergeben, MIMIMIMI -.-


----------



## MelvinSmiley (20. September 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> seryoga heißt hier in deutschland sergei..aber ich glaube zu wissen, dass sergei auch in russland sergei heißt und seryoga kein richtiger name ist, sondern nur eine ableitung, so ne art spitzname..sowie sascha=sanja
> 
> 
> 
> Seryoga?? Ich dachte immer, das heisst Serjoscha. Aber bin auch kein Russe....kenne nur die alten Märchenfilme und da wurde es immer so ausgesprochen. Hehe....Iwanuschka !!! Aljonuschka !!! Serjoscha!!! Ilja Morumez vergewaltigt Baba Jaga!!!


----------



## Aldaria (20. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Warum machste nur so reale Namen, ist doch langweilig.
> 
> Und wenn mein Name schon vergeben gewesen wäre hätte ich auf 10 seks nen neuen gehabt. Find das nicht schwer sich so nen Namen zu erfinden^^



Sag das mal, wenn es das Spiel schon länger gibt, du nach zufallsprinzip auf die Tastatur hammerst und selbst der Buchstabensalat schon vergeben ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dat_holgi (20. September 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> seryoga heißt hier in deutschland sergei..aber ich glaube zu wissen, dass sergei auch in russland sergei heißt und seryoga kein richtiger name ist, sondern nur eine ableitung, so ne art spitzname..sowie sascha=sanja
> 
> aber ich kann schon verstehen warum man lieber seryoga heißen würde als "sehr gay" xD
> 
> achja..MIMIMI "Ren" vergeben, MIMIMIMI -.-



ich dachte immer Sascha wäre der Spitzname zu Alex/Alexander im russischen


----------



## Majordomus (20. September 2009)

irgendwie schade dass man keine Umlaute verwenden kann ;( Oder hab ich da was übersehen? So Höllenkrams oder sowas geht ja dann net, und oe,ue etc is irgendwie kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (20. September 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> irgendwie schade dass man keine Umlaute verwenden kann ;( Oder hab ich da was übersehen? So Höllenkrams oder sowas geht ja dann net, und oe,ue etc is irgendwie kacke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie froh. Keine Lust ingame "Dörte" zu begegnen (schlimmster Name überhaupt find ich)


----------



## Farodien (20. September 2009)

Naja die Namen die hier genannt wurden gehen ja größtenteils, in der Beta lief mir " Arschloch" Tretedich" Penner" etc. über den Weg. 

Da hoffe ich nur das die Ignorelisten groß genug sind, das Spiel tue ich mir icht mehr an mit so Schwachmaten durch die Welt zu ziehen, so nett der Typ dahinter auch sein mag!


----------



## Rayon (20. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Sie froh. Keine Lust ingame "Dörte" zu begegnen (schlimmster Name überhaupt find ich)


Mein zweiter Char heißt Doerte! Du Schuft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keupi (20. September 2009)

Alles bekommen : Cocozamis (Hexe aus Dämonenkiller, alte Romanreihe) und Maudsley (an einen Serienmörder angelehnt).   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...persönlich hätten mir auch Sinthoras und Caphalor aus dem Reich der Albae gut gefallen und hätten vom Style wohl gut ins Spiel gepasst, aber die sind wohl zu bekannt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

ich hätte mich gerne Shàdòwkìllèr gennant aber ncsoft hat was gegen die striche :x


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Fallenangel und Shideng bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> Fallenangel und Shideng bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für Fallenangel, musstest aber ganz schnell sein, glaub ist einer der beliebtesten Namen


----------



## Gwesine (20. September 2009)

So ein mist !!! 

Da wilste dir deinen ImbaNamen machen und dann hat den sich so nen pfosten schon geschnappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer immer sich den Namen ImbaTankRoxxor reserviert hab, ich finde dich ! 


Grüße

Gwesi

P.S.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Für Fallenangel, musstest aber ganz schnell sein, glaub ist einer der beliebtesten Namen



pain und storm waren schon um 22 uhr vergeben :x


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> pain und storm waren schon um 22 uhr vergeben :x



ob Lol noch da ist??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab gewusst wie ichs mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
reingehen, charaktererstellung name eingeben (egal wie Char aussieht) erstellen, löschen 6 minuten zeit neuen Char zu machen


----------



## Jonah (20. September 2009)

Son-Goku, vegeta und pan    


bin nicht dabei, denke mir aber die namen sind wohl schon vergeben ^.^


----------



## Shirosaki (20. September 2009)

ernsthaft, wer hat mir den namen Todesengel geklaut? -.-


----------



## Sinmurder (20. September 2009)

meine Fresse...

Am Freitag waren schon die Protagonisten aus den "Forgotten Realms" belegt. Man, was war das schön als MMO noch keine Volxbewegung war ;-)

mfG


----------



## Skyler93 (20. September 2009)

Shirosaki schrieb:


> ernsthaft, wer hat mir den namen Todesengel geklaut? -.-



ich!!!
Nee irgendeiner der xxxxxxxxtausenden Spieler O.o, Namen wie Todesengel, Doombringer etc. sind innerhalb der weniigen sekunden futsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
tut mir leid für dich^^
nenn dich Deathangel^^ vllt gehts ja


----------



## Grimmjow19 (20. September 2009)

Shirosaki schrieb:


> ernsthaft, wer hat mir den namen Todesengel geklaut? -.-



isch nich


----------



## Bloodytears (20. September 2009)

gibts eigentlich schon leute die sich "Dieterbohlen" genannt haben? xD


----------



## Magmion (20. September 2009)

Turbo heisst er !


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Für Fallenangel, musstest aber ganz schnell sein, glaub ist einer der beliebtesten Namen



jo aber ich benutz den nick schon seid 5 jahren oder so und nicht extra für das spiel also hab ich nen anspruch darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (20. September 2009)

da bin ich aber froh, das meine Gottheit noch über war^^

Virtus - Gott des Mudes und der Tapferkeit
Naja , auch wenns nur ein Kantor wird^^


----------



## Edderkop (20. September 2009)

Ich konnte mir zum Glück meine beiden Lieblingsnamen sichern. Einmal Sanginius was ich perfekt finde für einen Männlichen Elyos Templer . Und einmal Gwaed für meine Elyos Klerikerin . 
So 21.00 Uhr kann kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcatea (20. September 2009)

Ich habe meine Namen auf den Server Balder bekommen  Sunlight und Rosalia.


----------



## Szadek (20. September 2009)

Hab meine Namen auf Votan auch Bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinzui (20. September 2009)

Character-preselection total verpennt, aber trotzdem noch den richtigen namen bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millet (20. September 2009)

ich hab meine wunschnamen bekommen nur leider hatte mein freund nur halbes glück okami war leider schon vergeben aber für den fall hatten wir ersatznamen.
am freitag haben wir unsere chars auch nur für die namen fix erstellt.
habe in der beta schon das aussehen festgelegt und es mir notiert so hatte ich alles in 6minuten passend bereit um mir die beiden namen wieder zu holen nacheinander.

so muss man auch nicht mitten in der nacht aufstehen wie vorhin mal erwähnt wurde.


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Jetzt komm ich endlich mal zum Log-In nach tagelanger Neuinstallation..und was seh ich? Beide Namen auf sämtlichen dt. Servern bereits vergeben.. naja was wunderts mich auch.
Mich hats jetzt btw. auf Votan verschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carangil (20. September 2009)

Obwohl ich durch einige Probleme (die nicht nur ich hatte, vgl. Forum hier) erst weit nach Mitternacht meine beiden Chars erstellen konnte, hätte ich auf jeden Server alle meine Wunschnamen bekommen (hab's überprüft) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (20. September 2009)

Du glücklicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carangil (20. September 2009)

Naja, ich denke auch, dass ich in Jahren MMOs halt langsam Namen gefunden habe, auf die nicht so viele andere sonst auch kommen ...


----------

